# masosx.com chat client available



## edX (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are unfamiliar with IRC, you can still join our chat room by downloading our very own IRC chat client which will allow you to connect automatically.

Download MacOSX.com Chat here. Follow the instructions in Installation instructions.rtf to install the program. 

This is an open source client, derived from mchat which can be found on versiontracker. consider this beta software although it seems to perform the basic function of connecting and chatting quite nicely.

Project files are posted here


----------



## chevy (Jan 3, 2003)

I love this client... and iBot.

I would just like the results to be easier to understand !

And some more discussion about Mac, MAC OS-X


----------



## voice- (Jan 3, 2003)

Installer failed for me. Please make it create /Library/Frameworks  before attempting to copy the frameworks.

Was able to do that manually thou and the app itself is excellent.


----------



## gigi (Jan 3, 2003)

i had a similar problem with the installer.....i finally got itinstalled but the "users" do not show up in the slidebar


----------



## wiz (Jan 3, 2003)

how do i setup fire to this


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! i like it!  ... See ya all around!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 3, 2003)

The App Crashed 2wice tho!


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2003)

it doesn't run on a pc neyo 

like i said, consider it beta. hopefully we will get some of our programmer wiz's around here to help make it better.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *it doesn't run on a pc neyo
> 
> like i said, consider it beta. hopefully we will get some of our programmer wiz's around here to help make it better. *



HAHAHHAHA!!! Oh Man, a Mod / Admin with Attitude! that is GREAT!!  .. i used 2 think everyone, here, was boring when i joined here!  ... U're not such a bad lot are you?  

Jus Deprieved of 2.35GHz LOL! 

(sorry, i am MEAN! )

...For real, i couldn't care less what the CPU of a P4  

Neyo


----------



## Shifting (Jan 4, 2003)

the app doesn't work.

and i wanted to chat with all y'all.

the app self quits.  even when copied to my apps folder.

sucks.  i really wanted to use it and love it. 

(the icon sucks too)


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2003)

the app is ok for me

how many hours did you need to have 126 good in iBot, Ed ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2003)

Is it possible to stop the iBot when there is an active discussion, and have it restarting automatically when nothing happens ?

I like this stupid robot, but when people chat with each others it tends to stop the discussion.


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *the app doesn't work.
> 
> and i wanted to chat with all y'all.
> ...



You must run the installer


----------



## Shifting (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *You must run the installer  *



there was no installer.


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *there was no installer.  *



It's the installer.command file


----------



## gigi (Jan 4, 2003)

mount the "macosx.comchat.dmg" , Double click on the file called install.command.
Terminal.app will launch and execute the installation script.
Enter your administrator password when prompted.
Hit Enter/Return.

or

mount the "macosx.comchat.dmg" and then enter this command in the terminal

sudo cp -Rf /Volumes/MacOSX.com\ Chat/MacIdentification.framework /Library/Frameworks/MacIdentification.framework

then enter your password.
Hit Enter/Return.
finally enter this command in the terminal 

sudo cp -Rf /Volumes/MacOSX.com\ Chat/MacOSX.com\ Chat.app /Applications/MacOSX.com\ Chat.app

then enter your password.
Hit Enter/Return.


----------



## Shifting (Jan 4, 2003)

damn me, i messed up.

i'll re-download a try again tomorrow.

thnx for the instructions, people.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 4, 2003)

Hehe, yeah, life sucks when you actually have to READ a "Read Me", huh? I made the same mistake. Dang thing quits on you if you don't do it right, as described above.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 4, 2003)

I think you should change the "installer.command" to "OPEN ME FIRST!!!!!!!!!!.command"


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2003)

I got it, Installed it (following directions I might add), But when I launch it I am all by myself. Is there anyone there? Or am I missing something?


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2003)

you're not getting the nicks in the sidebar? i was having that problem. i had installed several previous versions of it as captain code was getting it ready to release. so i manually moved the new frameworks folder to ~/Library/frameworks and it worked fine again. the bot should always show up in the sidebar.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *I got it, Installed it (following directions I might add), But when I launch it I am all by myself. Is there anyone there?*



No, we just don't like you.  

"Everybody sign off! Cheryl's coming!"


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 5, 2003)

I downloaded the latest version. Cool icon. Installed it. Connect.  I get the side bar. But no one else is there. My name is the only one showing up. 

I am sooooo lonely.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

did you click "connect"?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes.  Obviously no one is on when I connect. 

I'll try again later.


----------



## edX (Jan 5, 2003)

now available at www.macupdate.com



click here 

yeah!!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 5, 2003)

i click "connect" and this happens 

08:15:11 PM: Looking up irc.choopa.net...
08:15:11 PM: Connecting to irc.choopa.net...
08:15:12 PM: Connected to irc.choopa.net. Please wait a moment...
08:15:43 PM: *** Syntax: /nick newnickname.
08:15:43 PM: ERROR :Closing Link: [unknown@255.255.255.255] (Connection Timed Out)
08:15:43 PM: *** Disconnected.

help ><!


----------



## edX (Jan 5, 2003)

have you filled in a nick name in the prefs?


----------



## ddma (Jan 6, 2003)

I've run the installer but it appears the below error box every time I try to launch the application.


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2003)

and now available at www.versiontracker.com as well

click here 

ddma - you might want to try manually installing the macidentification.framework folder in your ~/Library/frameworks folder. i've been running this since the first release with no problems unless i don't replace the frameworks. you may have used one of the other opensource clients this is based on, and the resources are getting confused..


----------



## twister (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *I've run the installer but it appears the below error box every time I try to launch the application.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep me to. Error


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 6, 2003)

OK guys.  The problem was a corrupted application.  I've re-uploaded it and it should work for all of you(I'm running it now).

Sorry about that.


----------



## ddma (Jan 7, 2003)

I am sad


----------



## adambyte (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey, ddma, I got that same problem. But if you get that, click "go back", and then click "continue" again... and.... oddly enough... it will install just fine. Crazy, eh?

eh... now.... hopefully someone can help me out with this.... I try to connect lately from my school network, and....

Looking up irc.choopa.net...
Connecting to irc.choopa.net...
Connected to irc.choopa.net. Please wait a moment...
ERROR :Closing Link: AdamByte[adam@255.255.255.255] (Banned)
*** Disconnected.

and in a separate window it says:

=irc.choopa.net= *** Banned: Drones (2002/11/17 16.15)

 Why? Why me? Do you not like me? Have I said too many dirty jokes? Or are you just stopping me from getting the highest score with iBot? I promise I'm not a "drone!" Help!


----------



## ddma (Jan 7, 2003)

Alright, thanks adambyte :-*

I am installing it now  see ya soon.


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

New, non corruped, version worked great.  Except this morning it said i couldn't log on because some alreay had my nickname.  So i put a 2 after it and it worked.  Once inside no one had my nickname.  ??

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

adambyte - either you were temporarily banned for something like doing too many inquiries (happened to bobw) or else the problem is your school having some sort of ban on thier ip or from their side. i can't imagine that anybody from your school might have been enough of a jerk to warrent the entire ip being banned could you? 

don't know if it would help or not, but you can connect thru any server on the efnet network. it doesn't have to be choopa.


----------



## ksv (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *New, non corruped, version worked great.  Except this morning it said i couldn't log on because some alreay had my nickname.  So i put a 2 after it and it worked.  Once inside no one had my nickname.  ??
> 
> Twister *



Someone on the server probably had that nickname, not necessarily someone on the same channel


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

Theres more channels?  Like TV?  OH MY!!

That makes since.  I was thinking of just that room.

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

it's about 8 am pst - an hour before the show and the chat room is rocking. i'm getting ready to get dressed and head to the show. will try to report back from there if i can - maybe from the omni web booth if possible


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

ddma & others.  I limited the installation of the framework to the root drive.  That's because the application will look on the root drive only for the framework.  

You only have one disk visible, so that should be your root drive.  It may be a bug in the installer program(Apple's code )


----------



## chevy (Jan 7, 2003)

they were more than 40 people logged at the same time on our chat during the keynote. A very great moment ! Thanks to all the ones that contributed to the macosx chat !!!


----------



## ksv (Jan 7, 2003)

I just loved the response from everyone when Safari was released


----------



## chevy (Jan 7, 2003)

yes, this was fun... real time !

Why this name ? Is it the only way to fight Giaguara ?


----------



## dtmdoc (Jan 8, 2003)

i knew i liked this site for a reason... love the program   look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## habilis (Jan 11, 2003)

um, I really like this client, but can you add the ability for me to connect to other servers? I'm always on 2 other channels and I would love to be able to connect from this client since I like it better then ircle.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry, the client is built from the ground up to only connect to one server/channel.  The purpose of it is to only connect to the channel for this site.

Implementing multiple servers & channels would require re-engineering of the entire application.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 11, 2003)

A new version has been posted to versiontracker and macupdate.

This version does not use an installer and should fix any problems with installing that people were having.


----------



## kendall (Jan 12, 2003)

When is the Windows port going to be made available?


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2003)

If someone wants to do it, then go for it, but I'm not


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

The new installer is very good.

If you have problems to uninstall the previous version (as I did) do the following: 

start Terminal
cd to the Application folder
check that you have only one folder or application which name starts with MacOSX
type sudo chmod -R 777 MacOSX* (you will have to enter your password when asked)
rm -R MacOSX*

new you are ready to install the latest version of MacOS X Chat.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2003)

The finder wouldn't let me over write it either.  I just deleted by moving to the trash and emptying it.  Then just copied to the applications folder.

I'll work on getting the permissions fixed so it shouldn't happen again.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2003)

Admin users should now be able to overwrite the previous versions if you download it again.


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Code _
> *The finder wouldn't let me over write it either.  I just deleted by moving to the trash and emptying it.  Then just copied to the applications folder.
> 
> I'll work on getting the permissions fixed so it shouldn't happen again. *



I was not able to move to trash, no autorisation, even if I am the administrator. I had to go through the terminal as explained above. The problem being that the owner was not me but system and the group wheel.

I'm not sure we can change it in the new application, the only solution is probably an uninstaller for the old version of the software, or the list of operation I indicated above.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2003)

Before I make the disk image, the ownership is set to the group admin, but after the disk image is made, it changes to unknown for some reason.

But, when I copy it over the previous copy(same version) the finder lets me do it without any problems.  After copying it also shows the ownership as group admin again.

I think that people may have problems copying over the previous version, but after this version, all new ones shouldn't be a problem(I hope).


----------



## chevy (Jan 18, 2003)

You will find a simple and minimal user's guide for the macosx.com Chat  here.

Comments welcome.


----------

